# نصائح للبنات



## وليم تل (26 يونيو 2008)

50** نصيحه للبنات **


1- كوني كشجرة الرمان في خضرتها ، طيبة في ثمرها ، جميلة في زهرها .


2- كوني قوية الإرادة .


3- خذي قراراتك الإيجابية بنفسك .


4- انهلي من العلم ما استطعت .


5- حافظي على سمعتك فإنها كالزجاجة يستحيل إصلاحها إذا ما انكسرت.


6- لا تغرك الكلمات المعسولة فقد تكون فخا لك .


7- كوني حذرة من العلاقات عبر الشبكة الإلكترونية ( الانترنت ) .


8- لا تركضي وراء الزواج بل اجعلي مميزاتك هي التي تهيأ لك فرص ذلك .


9- غذي أنوثتك بالطرق السليمة .


10- ابتعدي عما يشين لك ولعائلتك .


11- لتكن ثقتك بنفسك عالية .


13- لا تكثري من الشكاوى . 


14- اهتمي بغذاء الروح والعقل .


15- كوني متعاونة محبة للخير .


16- دافعي عن وطنك .


17- حافظي على علاقتك بأفراد عائلتك .
18- لا تسلمي مفتاح سمعتك لمن تحبين قبل الزواج مهما كان هذا الشخص . 


19- ليكن في علمك أن الرجل يريد الزواج بمن تليق به وتكون أما جديرة بتربية أبنائه . 


20- اهتمي بزينتك بعيدا عن المبالغة ..


21- ابتعدي عن التقليد الأعمى للأخريات .


22- فكري مرات ومرات قبل أن تقدمي على الخطوة التي تحدد مستقبل حياتك .


23- لا تعملي شيئا تندمين عليه .


24- تجنبي أي عمل يكون في الخفاء ، ومهما أخفيت يكتشف السر في يوم ما .


25- كوني سليمة النية مع نفسك ومع الآخرين .


26- اهتمي بسلوكك السليم لتقنعي الآخرين بالاعتماد عليك . 
27- لا تكثري البكاء ، ولتكن دموعك في أوقاتها وأماكنها المناسبة .


28- احترمي أنوثتك ولا تفرطي بها .


29- لا تنخدعي بأقوال من تريد بك الشر .


30- لا تفشي سرك إلا لمن هو اقرب الناس إليك لئلا يستغل ذلك ضدك . 


31-ليكن وجهك مبتسما دائما .


32- كوني قوية أمام الملمات .


33-اجعلي مقولة ( المرأة تنحني أمام النسيم ولا تنكسر أمام الريح العاتية ) مثلك الأعلى 
34- كوني زوجة مثالية في كل شيء .


35- اقرئي عن مشاهير النساء في العالم واستفيدى من سيرتهم العطرة. 


36- لتكن رائحتك فواحة كالزهرة . 


37- عبري عن آرائك بثقة عالية بالنفس ..


38- إن كنت عاملة اثبتي وجودك بمهارتك العملية والعلمية .
39- افرضي احترام الآخرين لك بسلوكك القويم .


40- اطردي الخوف من التعامل مع الآخرين مهما كان نوعهم وذلك بقوة إرادتك . 


41- كوني شجاعة في مواجهة من يسيء إليك .


42- لا تبالغي في إظهار الخجل ، الخجل ميزة جيدة للفتاة ولكن المبالغة به غير محبب . 
43- كوني صريحة بعيدا عن المبالغة .
44- اجعلي أمك صديقة لك .


45- اقرئي ما هو مفيد لك .


46- اهتمي بهندامك وليكن مظهرا للحشمة .
47- لا تصادقي الفتاة اللعوب لأنها شر عليك مهما كنت ملتزمة . 


48- تمسكي بتعاليم دينك .


49- كوني على دراية بالعالم المحيط بك .
50- ابتعدي عن تصديق السحرة والمشعوذين مهما كلفك ذلك 




نصائح للسيدات والبنات 




**ان سلوك المرء في حياته واسلوبه في معاملة الناس هو المقياس الحقيقي لما يتمتع به من ادب عال وذوق سليم واليك يا سيدتى طائفة كبيرة من قواعد السلوك واداب اللياقة التي اتفق المجتمع ان يسميها (الاتكيت)


أجيال​

عزيزتي انت من جيل يختلف عن الاجيال الاخرى فلا تحطي من قدر الجيل الذي سبقك ولا تنجرفي بالنقد على الجيل الاتي بعدك وتذكري ان الدنيا في حركة مستمرة وزحف دائم وانت نفسك كنت من الجيل القادم ثم اصبحت من الجيل الحاضر بعدها تصبحين من الجيل السابق وفي طور من اطوار حياتك كانت لك مزايا يشترك معك فيها جيلك فلا تكوني عامل تفرقة بين الاجيال المختلفة بل كوني عامل توفيق واتصال ووحدة 


استطلاع​

لا تدعي حب الاستطلاع يستبد بك الى حد استرقاق السمع او اختلاس النظر نحو الناس في بيوتهم او في خلوتهم فليس هناك ما يجعلك مكروهة اكثر من شعور الناس بانك تراقبينهم 


اصابع 


لا تطرقعي باصابعك بين الناس ولا تبللي اصبعك بلعابك عندما تريدين تقليب صفحات المجلة او الكتاب ان هذا يتنافى مع الجمال


سمنة​

اذا جلست في مجلس به سيدة بدينة فلا تتحدثي عن الرشاقة ولا عن متاعب السمنة ولا عن قبح الكرش فقد تسئ البدينة تأويل حديثك او تظنه تعريضا لها.


افتخار 


لا تفاخري بجمالك ولا بمالك ولا باصلك فلست انت صانعة شيئ من هذا وخير لك ان يتحدث الناس عن جمالك او اصلك من ان تتحدثي انت عنهما فيقال انك حديثة نعمة او مغرورة 


تقليد​

لا تقلدي غيرك الا اذا تحققت من ان تقليده ملائم لك كل الملاءمة فان ما يناسب غيرك قد لا يناسبك وتذكري ان التقليد يفقدك شخصيتك ويجعلك صورة مشوهة لمن تقليدهم


ودمتن بود وسعادة​


----------



## candy shop (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*



> 14- اهتمي بغذاء الروح والعقل .
> 
> 
> 15- كوني متعاونة محبة للخير .



موضوع حلو اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

ونصائح جميله

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يا وليم​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

ايه الجمال ده كله
موضوع جميل
و نصايح غاليه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (26 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

* خذي قراراتك الإيجابية بنفسك*
*ياريت الكل يفهم ان فى قرارت ميفعش ان حد ياخدها بالنيابة عنى*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*بجد الموضوع جميل *

*ميرسىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

موضوع جميل


----------



## الحانوتى (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*



keky قال:


> * خذي قراراتك الإيجابية بنفسك*
> *ياريت الكل يفهم ان فى قرارت ميفعش ان حد ياخدها بالنيابة عنى*
> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*الله ينور عليكى كيكى
مفيش اى حد ممكن ياخد قرارات بالنيابه عنك وميرسى لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا كاندى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا كيكى
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا الحانوتى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

افتخار 


لا تفاخري بجمالك ولا بمالك ولا باصلك فلست انت صانعة شيئ من هذا وخير لك ان يتحدث الناس عن جمالك او اصلك من ان تتحدثي انت عنهما فيقال انك حديثة نعمة او مغرورة 

*موضوووع جميل ومتكامل يا وليم ..ميررررسى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2008)

*اشكرك يا وليم علي النصايح المفيده دي *
*تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ودا مش جديد عليك*


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
النصائح بجد جميله تعيش يل وليم بيك وتعيش ايدك_


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

نصائح فعلا جميله جدا تسلم يا زعيمنا عليها
وربنا يبارك ثمره خدمتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (29 يونيو 2008)

فعلا وليم نصايح رائعة ومهمة وبسيطة ومن الواقع الذي نحن فيه

واكيد هي ملامسة لكل بنت


ميررررررررررررررررسي  وتسلم ايديك


وفعلا تستحق تقدير ممتاز على هذه الكلمات الهامة


ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

*عموا عموا *
*واحنا مالناش نصايح *
*no name today*
*هههههههههه*
*انا مش جاسوس ولا حاجة *
*انا مجرد انى بسأل*
*لو مافيش خلاص*
*ادينى دخلت وشاركت وخارج تانى *
*اوووووووو تقدرو تقولو كدة بغلس*
*حبيت بس امسى على استاذنا الكبير*
*هههههه*
*ميرسى يا باشا *
*نورتنا بموضوعك الجميل*
*اقصد نورتهم هما مش احنا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

نصائح جميلة اووى ياوليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Abeer Aldib (2 يوليو 2008)

وليم الموضوع كتير اثر فيني وبقول لكل البنات كل كلمة مكتوبة صح مليون بالمية 
أخ وليم في مجال اتعرف عليك


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا دونا نبيل
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا ميرو انجل
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا فونتالولو
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا نيفين رمزى
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا مورا
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *عموا عموا *
> *واحنا مالناش نصايح *
> *no name today*
> *هههههههههه*
> ...



بالقطع فى نصائح لك 
جوجو
عليك قرأة هذة النصائح من الشمال لليمين وتنفيذها
واى خدمة من زعيم الغلاسة حبيب قلبى
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا هابى انجل
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: نصائح للبنات*

شكرا البير
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## monmooon (17 يوليو 2008)

*مرسي ليك علي النصايح دى بجد لازم البنات تقرا النصايح دى مفيدة جداُ ..​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مونمون
على مرورك العطر
ونأمل دوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## لوقا عادل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اية النصائح دي 
شكرا علي تعبك


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لوقا عادل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------

